
Fennec (aka Firefox Mobile) To Debut Next Week - pclark
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/fennec_aka_firefox_mobile_to_debut_next_week.php
======
pclark
I think it's an uphill struggle for Moz now that the iPhone is so popular.

Apple only allows webkit browsers on their store.

